# Samsung BD-P1590 Firmware Issue (Netflix)



## UnivQ (Jan 2, 2010)

*Skip to bold section if you don't want to read the back story.*

My bluray player automatically updated firmware mid December. I see on Samsung's website that the most recent firmware version was released on December 13th, 2010. After the device updated Netflix will not work. All other applications work with the exception of Netflix.

What happens is the application will start and go to the queue. All items in my queue are listed as they were before, however no item has an image available and no items are playable. I called Netflix and we deactivated the account from the player, power cycled it, and reactivated the service; no change. They said call Samsung.

I called the next day and the woman I spoke with said that the engineers were aware of the issue the firmware caused and working on a fix. I called last week and received no new information. We literally only use this player and TV to watch Blurays/DVDs from Netflix (20% of use) and movies streaming from Netflix (80% of use). So, as it stands, this player is largely useless to us.

I've found a couple people say it wouldn't work, may mess up the player, and found someone that said a tech at Samsung said it would work. *I'm tired of waiting and want to try and rollback the firmware. However I cannot find previous versions. I tried the search here before posting and could not locate a previous version. Would anyone happen to know if one is available and where?*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is a pain and Samsung should be providing you with the previous version of firmware as you want the player for the feature of Netflix which worked before they messed it up with the latest, I would suggest that you have a chat with Samsung support and ask for either the download link or firmware discs to roll back.

For future updates I always find it handy to download the firmware on to a USB stick or similar just in case some thing goes wrong like this


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
We really are witnessing the transition from Physical Media to Streamed Content. On the discussion about the new OPPO BDP-93, an amazing amount of discussion is about its Netflix capabilities as opposed to its BD/DVD Playback on another Forum.

I have even found myself watching a decent amount of Netflix Streamed Content as the Marvell Qdeo does an amazing job making the PQ far better than I ever would have imagined. However, upon loading a Blu-Ray Disc, I am reminded just how much better BD looks.

As far as Netflix Streaming goes, the PS3 is currently in a league of its own as it is the only Platform that offers Dolby Digital and the latest UI. However, I still use the OPPO primarily as the PQ is much better. 

I hope Samsung gets this issue rectified soon as it must be quite frustrating not to be able to have full functionality of your BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## UnivQ (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Samsung (third time calling). It is not possible, they say, to rollback the firmware. The only solution available is to wait for an update. It has been one month since the update and I still cannot use the feature of the player. 

I am irritated with the fact that they released an update without thoroughly testing it. There are a limited number of devices the update applies to and it is their hardware. Thus making testing a lot easier to do. I understand mistakes or oversights happen and I was fine with waiting a week or so for a fix. But I've lost patience. I will be purchasing another device and do not intend on purchasing another Samsung item. Perhaps it is a drastic move, however there is a reason why issues like these are costly to companies.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I find it hard to understand why you cannot roll back to a previous firmware as the chips must be rewritable when flashed, and manually over ridden by the user, seems strange that they have removed this feature.

I would like to see if someone has the previous firmware and tries a roll back to see what happens?


----------



## UnivQ (Jan 2, 2010)

My thoughts exactly. 

I don't like that after spending as much as I did on this player that I'm needing to buy another, but I'm willing to be a guinea pig and do whatever to this player to see what can be done on it.


----------



## UnivQ (Jan 2, 2010)

Samsung refuses to provide a disk with previous version of the firmware. There is also no time frame on an update, so I still can't stream Netflix. I'm going to ditch the Samsung, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just say I think you will be quite happy with another Brand.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

